# 76 Glasshouse front speaker ideas...



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

Asking for some ideas and what you did to get your front speakers mounted, I dont want dash mounted speakers... was hoping to build some type of enclosure to house my 5 1/4" mid and 1" tweet to fit either on the kick panels or lower front portion of the doors..

Post your pics homies...


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^bump^^^


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I would go kicks, however Q-Logic does not seem to make one for your model of car. I would take the stock kick panels to a well respected shop and have them custom make a pair for you unless your confident enough to make them yourself. 5"1/4's would easy in my opinion to do.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

There is enough room/ depth in the front lower doors to cut holes for 5 1/4 mid and tweeter door panel pods


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

2 pics from glasshouse fest.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

My pods which will be carpeted


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

The only reason I would for go the doors is that the kicks are easily replaceable, just something to think about.


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

manu samoa said:


> My pods which will be carpeted


If you dont mind, would you be able to shoot me the measurements(HxWxD) of your pods, they look perfect!


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

manu samoa said:


> 2 pics from glasshouse fest.


I dont have power windows, so im wondering if your pods will work with window cranks?


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

U can fit up to a 8 inch driver in the kick panels and look as clean as a pair of 6.5 in there....if u like send me the kick panels and ill glass whatever u like....I can do it and leave ready for wrapping or paint its up to u..


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> U can fit up to a 8 inch driver in the kick panels and look as clean as a pair of 6.5 in there....if u like send me the kick panels and ill glass whatever u like....I can do it and leave ready for wrapping or paint its up to u..


PM me a price, homie...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

im gonna be wanting something like this!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HYDROHYPE WHATS THE INFO ON THEM NEED SOME FOR MY DROP


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> U can fit up to a 8 inch driver in the kick panels and look as clean as a pair of 6.5 in there....if u like send me the kick panels and ill glass whatever u like....I can do it and leave ready for wrapping or paint its up to u..


75 drop kicks. How much?


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.knabargains.com/kickpanels-with-premium-speakers/

They make these for 71-76 caprice


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

How mug for kick panels for a 82 monte carlo


----------



## DROD_ceven-deuce (Mar 11, 2013)

front speaker ideas from miami...


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

DROD_ceven-deuce said:


> front speaker ideas from miami...


so what happens to the hood release handle when you have custom kickpanels on 71-76 Caprice/Impala,do you just build below it/?And wont the E-brake pedal be the way?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

DROD_ceven-deuce said:


> front speaker ideas from miami...


All that is my work or majes work


73loukat said:


> so what happens to the hood release handle when you have custom kickpanels on 71-76 Caprice/Impala,do you just build below it/?And wont the E-brake pedal be the way?


 the hood release stays where it's at there's plenty of room I usually remove the e brake pedal but you don't have to remove it


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Kick panels for any speaker for 150 plus shipping on any 71-76 or gbody


----------

